# Pancakes?



## famejt (Aug 31, 2010)

50g Oats

1.5 Scoop Protein

6 egg whites

tbs cottage cheese

25g flaxseed

10g crushed walnuts

mix is bowl (beat until lumps gone whatever) makes 3 large pancakes, non stick frying pan, 30 seconds each side.

carb 35ish, 40g pro, 15g fat

sauce

vanilla (nice with choc too) protein powder 1 scoop and 150g cottage cheese with water to thinnen.

thats like carb 9, sug 3, pro 24

i make saturdays whilst bulking has a treat type thing. i eat everything sat 6000+ cal of healthy **** so these one of the things i make also do cool protein cakes if anyone want recipe


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks lovely mate, genius idea! Not a big fan of cottage cheese though!


----------



## famejt (Aug 31, 2010)

use quark i normally use that, but buy large cottage cheese in bulk and been using that lately and my quark turned blue lol


----------



## Bainchodrate (Feb 25, 2011)

put the fruit in a bowl with some sugar....let it marinate for awhile....Make the pancakes & then serve him the pancakes with the marinated fruit & juice over the pancakes...

He'll love it!

____________________

Virginia hayward hampers voucher codes


----------

